# **Unitronic Summer Sale | Discounts on Tunes, Exhausts, Intakes and Pulleys**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

​
*CHECK OUT THESE GREAT SUMMER SALE DEALS!*

*JULY 24[SUP]th[/SUP] TO AUGUST 8[SUP]th[/SUP], 2019*

*SAVE $100 OR 10% ON NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE**

*SAVE UP TO 15% ON SELECT UNITRONIC EXHAUST SYSTEMS*

*SAVE 10% ON UNITRONIC PULLEY UPGRADE KITS*

*SAVE 10% ON UNITRONIC INTAKE SYSTEMS*






*OR SHOP BY CATEGORY*







*SAVE UP TO $150 ON YOUR NEW TCU PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE ALL YEAR LONG!*








*_10% OR $100 OFF_, whichever is the greater discount, with the purchase of a NEW ECU or TCU Unitronic Performance Software only. Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. For example, you cannot add $100 OFF your NEW TCU tune on top of the DSG® Combo discount. But you can save $100 on your ECU tune and still use the DSG® Combo discount on your TCU tune for a total savings of _$250_ ! 

The Unitronic Summer Sale is not available in Australia and New Zealand. Please contact Unitronic distributor BWA Auto for more information.


----------

